# Shocked.......dw24000s



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Kato...the idea of a bridge saw concerns me a little bit. i find that I often have to do funky things with a piece of tile that requires a fixed blade. I guess you can lock the motor into a stationary position on the rail? Also, if keeping the DeWalt saves me the trouble of fighting it out with Contractors Direct, all the better. Love the wheeled stand though. How much?


I love this saw. Bought it for doing 24" tile jobs. Yes you can lock it if you like. The legs come off. I can load this into my truck by myself. Takes about 2 minutes to set up. They run around $2500. 

All in all, a very well thought out saw from Italy.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I paid around $800 for mine :whistling:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I paid around $800 for mine :whistling:


Are you serious? Brand new? What's the depth of cut?

Sometimes I really hate you :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, brand new. I did spend the big bucks getting a new blade ($70).

It will cut to a depth of 1.6". I'm sure part of the limitation is the diameter of the blade (8").


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Kato...the idea of a bridge saw concerns me a little bit. i find that I often have to do funky things with a piece of tile that requires a fixed blade. I guess you can lock the motor into a stationary position on the rail? Also, if keeping the DeWalt saves me the trouble of fighting it out with Contractors Direct, all the better. Love the wheeled stand though. How much?


You can do just about anything with a bridge saw, and yes, typically the saw does lock at a certain point for cleaning out corners and such. I team mine with a grinder for rounded cuts, but for 99% of my cuts, the bridge is quick and accurate.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Katoman,
You should be able to get a 10" imer for a lot less, but I don't know how much will be lost in the socialist currency translation from canada. Is ramoindi importing stuff again? I've gotten italian stuff and it can be hit and miss.

The only problems I've had with dewalts is when I was cutting long black granite strips as the blade had a problem with drifting. So I used the rail saw and it didn't drift....but it used doubled up blades, so it was slower.

Everything's a trade off, unless they change physics.

As far as dewalts, I've had two, one before they included the GFI and a later one that had the GFI but before the disc thingie on the arbor (I still have that). I've not had any problems, but that may be due to the (in)famous dewalt hit/miss QC. I have found they are more blade sensitive than most though. I only known of one that's broken and that's because the owner had a tendency to let the pump flip upside down (cold water/stiff hose) and out of the water, dry cutting...fast, and having it run up onto the table....a lot. It finally did break, sounding like a bag of marbles.

I dunno. The internet can be a great thing, offering all sorts of information. But also the internet can be a bad thing, offering all sorts of information. I like the dewalts and I also like the rail saws. For me, each has a purpose.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ethos said:


> You can do just about anything with a bridge saw


...except do a bunch of cuts in someones kitchen, hallway, livingroom...
Or come to think of it, in new construction, people sometimes have a hard time with water on the floor.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought my Raimondi from a manager of a tile store. He had used it only three times. It is like new. I got it half price. 

Our currencies are about equal. But they ding us hard importing from the US. 

But the saw is great and I wish I had bought one years ago. Even at the retail price I would consider it a worthwhile investment. You'll get 15 years out of a saw like this easy.

I would have bought an Emmer if I had come across one. Just bought the Raimondi because I needed one right away and that's what I could find. 

No regrets, except I hate when Angus buys stuff so much cheaper. :laughing: He mentioned he got a blade for $70 and he knows I paid $300 for one up here. Couldn't sit for a week.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CO762 said:


> ...except do a bunch of cuts in someones kitchen, hallway, livingroom...
> Or come to think of it, in new construction, people sometimes have a hard time with water on the floor.


I would never use the Dewalt indoors without the same type of protection I'd use with any other saw. I've used the Dewalt inside a "plastic tent" and there still was over spray (rooster tail) on 2 of the walls.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

CO762 said:


> ...except do a bunch of cuts in someones kitchen, hallway, livingroom...
> Or come to think of it, in new construction, people sometimes have a hard time with water on the floor.


Not true. My bridge saw has very little misting. Now if it's a small bathroom, then yeah, I can't set up inside, but I've set up in countless master baths, kitchens, etc. I lay down a sheet of painter's plastic, then I have a box full of old bath towels that I lay down in layers. Protect any nearby walls with painter's plastic, and I'm good to go. I drain the pan into a bucket when I'm done, take it outside and hose it down.

And even if I have to set up outside, it's not a huge deal, as I'm usually doing 4+ cuts at a time.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

katoman said:


> No regrets, except I hate when Angus buys stuff so much cheaper.


I think a lot of people buy things cheaper than you canucks do. 
Do you guys have a VAT like the euros do?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Angus and Ethos,
We are a good example of how some things are different for different people. My DW I've only had to protect against one spot in the back. The only times I've had other sprays was when I did multiple passes (too lazy to dress blade). I got to thinking about the rail saws and realized I've only cut large stone with them, so a lot of water's going to dump off that. And because of that, don't know much about any sprays from them because they were in places where no one would have to worry about water damage.


----------



## luv_a_duck (Aug 17, 2016)

Ditch the DW2400 man, it will always bind up, not enough power and the motors not on a rigid arm plus over time the arm cracks and creates more problems, get yourself an old Target tile saw ???


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

luv_a_duck said:


> Ditch the DW2400 man, it will always bind up, not enough power and the motors not on a rigid arm plus over time the arm cracks and creates more problems, get yourself an old Target tile saw ???


He very well may have ditched it 4 years ago.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> He very well may have ditched it 4 years ago.


Nah..

Still have it.

Still splitting atoms.

Still hasn't bound.

Still the saw I want to use, not the saw I have to use.


----------

